# Homemade Snow Slide



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I found this on YouTube and it took the guys 80hrs to build. Looks like a good time.Enjoy.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1246708 said:


> I found this on YouTube and it took the guys 80hrs to build. Looks like a good time.Enjoy.


Thats sweet!! Im sure he used a loader or something! But thats sweet! 
My son who's 5 loves to sled down our hauled off snow hill that we build him with our loader 
its no where as sweet as that hill though


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Man, that makes the igloo I made for the kids look st00pid!! That's awesome!!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well obviously they're wearing safety gear .... good design ... talkin about a devoted father ... you dont see that anymore ....


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome! I want one in my back yard.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

That is really cool. I wonder how many times they've flown off the end.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

pohouse;1248218 said:


> That is really cool. I wonder how many times they've flown off the end.


I bet they flew off a bunch of times before they made the ramp as high as you see in the video. Still that is some pretty impressive engineering to build something like that.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought I was good


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow! that's awesome!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

That is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time...I bet the parents have a blast on it when the kids are napping


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

Good thing my kids didn't see this. they were happy with the twisting trail I made down the loader pile. at least till it melted down and I blew it back in the woods.


----------

